# Opinions request......



## GTS225 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thinking about trying fishing again. Didn't have the patience for it as a younger man, and now that I'm 55, I sometimes need to isolate myself from human interaction occasionally.
Asking you guys about equipment, as I am a horrible neophyte whan it comes to this.
What about something like this; Hmmm, can't seem to attach links.
Sportsmans Guide site, item number D2P-201072, and D2P-178926.

Seems to me to be a pretty good value, but what do I know?

Roger


----------



## IwanaFish (Apr 14, 2012)

Just my opinion. But if you have a super store like a walmart around. I would just go there and check their rod and reels out. You can buy a decent combo for $30 on up. I have never had a telescopic pole, alway had 1 or 2 piece rigs. Plus while there you can pick up all the stuff to go with the rod and reel :wink: 

Lonny


----------



## nomowork (Apr 14, 2012)

Walmart is a good idea. I started fishing again about ten years ago after several decades of life situations! I had only fished salt water before so I took my one and only rod and reel and soaked bait at a lake with a much too heavy setup but it was a peaceful outing. I still have a pristine 1979 fishing license that I carry in my tackle box!

Have fun!


----------



## 200racing (Apr 14, 2012)

where do yo live? what do you want to fish for?


----------



## DanMC (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi, for a decent rod i would consider a Shimano Cumara one piece spinning rod (7.2'') and lets say a reel (spinning) also from Shimano a Sahara 2500 model...and for line something braided (P-line) good for up to 10 Lbs...talk about a nice setup ! =D> ...just yesterday i picked up two Cumara's and two Sahara's...half price for the rods (Cabelas) and only 10% off on the reels at The Fishing Hole  
Dan


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 14, 2012)

200racing said:


> where do yo live? what do you want to fish for?


*****************************************************************

Well, I'm in Iowa, so the options are pretty good. I have a hard time accepting the idea of catch & release....I believe more in eat what you catch. I will acknowledge that some of what's in the water isn't exactly good eating. (Carp, cat, and some of the other "bottom feeders") I also understand that if prepped right, even those can be good.

There's a couple state parks with trout streams, but that would most likely be fly fishing. I'm thinking more toward game fish, but I've altered my thinking processes on other things, so......

I don't know.....maybe I am thinking just sport fishing.

Roger


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 15, 2012)

You can head over to the Berkley Outlet store in Spirt Lake. They have the best deals anywhere in the country on equipment. It has been a few years since I have been there, but it was always a must stop if heading through Iowa.


----------



## 200racing (Apr 16, 2012)

here is what i would start with.

https://www.basspro.com/Shakespearereg;-Ugly-Stikreg;-Spinning-Rods/product/303/51834?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

paired with ex50
https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Extreme-Spinning-Reels/product/10205086/138155#description

i have have that same ugly stik for years and it has outlived several cheap reels. my b.i.l. has several ugly stik combos. the reels leave a lot to be desired. 

this setup is not perfect for anything but it can do about everything.should let you find what you want to do. then you can buy targeted gear if you want.
the reel comes with 2 spools put 10lb mono on 1 and you can throw light stuff for panfish,trout and bass.
put 30lb braid on the other and go after carp,cats and bass in heavy cover.
you have to back braid with a little mono as braid will slip on a spool. i use and trust a uni knot to uni knot for this and for attaching leaders to my braid.

https://www.basspro.com/Rainbow-Plastics-AJustABubble-Float/product/1201040501217/357624 
these help throw super light and small stuff. just add a little water. we use them to throw a bream fly on a spinning rod.


----------



## GTS225 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks a bunch, guys. The links give me a better idea of what I should be looking for.
Will have to hit up the box stores and see what I can find.

Roger


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 16, 2012)

GTS225 said:


> 200racing said:
> 
> 
> > where do yo live? what do you want to fish for?
> ...


Trout streams? You must be in north east Iowa? If so, there are lots of great places to fish...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 17, 2012)

I am a firm believer in good quality tools. Go with some used equipment of a higher quality. You will be much happier with the results and the experience. For what you described as 7' rod Med with fast action and a decent spinning reel.

Medium power fast action rod in the 6'6" to 7'3' size range 

Avoid getting a "big name" bottom of the line rod - until you get into the Avid Series St. Croix's lower end is made in Mexico and not at the St. Croix factory - there are better choices for the money! 

Shimano Sedona or Senora in 2500 - 3000 size

I suggest putting more money into the rod then the reel - so long as the reel functions you will be ok - - but a decent rod will provide better casting, more sensitive for more hook up, etc. 

Take a look at Powell Diesel rods - great stuff for the price (70.00) 

Daiwa Aird (55.00) 

Shimano Clarus (80.00) 

Shimano Sellus (60.00) 

Shimano Convergence (70.00)

Lew's Tournament Speed (80.00) 



If you get the rod use and reel new you are looking at around 100.00 to 150.00 


Bets thing is that you can usually sell it for close to what you purchased it for


----------



## nomowork (Apr 17, 2012)

Did someone say trout? I have many different brands of light and ultra light rods for trout fishing. Some are brand names but most are "brand X" (cheap). The rod that produces the most catches is a $14 Wally World special that I bought some eight or nine years ago and still doing it's job!

My GF uses Shimano reels, but I use whatever is the cheapest! My best score was a brand new $7 Shakespeare spinning reel I bought at a hot rod swap meet of all places! I still use it!


----------



## Beefer (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree with Capt Ahab. Used of higher quality will result in a more enjoyable experience.

I'm a saltwater guy, but I would suggest looking at the Penn Battle, in the 2000 or 3000 size. They'll handle anything, well made, and $70 - $80. I prefer it over my Quantum Cabo, and SHimano Spheros


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't think there is much saltwater in Iowa.  Seriously has no one else besides me been to the Fishermans Factory Outlet (Berkley Outlet)? All you guys are missing out! If you live within a 150 miles of Sprit Lake, Iowa it is worth the drive.


----------

